

"Boring" services: who has good tech? - blazing_grey

Car&#x2F;renter&#x2F;life insurance, plumbers, etc: the &quot;boring&quot; services of life. Which ones have good tech? This turns out to be surprisingly hard to research. I just had to buy a new car insurance policy from a company I started using back in 2007 because they were the only ones with full online policy management back then, and, well, a Flex app, OS-based browser detection, and PDF download pages that pretend to check if I have Acrobat installed later, I&#x27;m noticing that they haven&#x27;t changed much since 2007.
======
joeyx2
say whwhohio

